# Led's For Sander



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

I own a Snowex Vmaxx8500 Sander and i want to put a couple of led flashers on the back of it.I have heard good things about the whelen tir3 lights but i do not know how bright they are or what type of mount to use. on the back.

http://www.centralparts.com/ProductDetails15994.aspx

Here is a link to the sander that i have.The back part of what i keep talking about is the black metal frame part that you can see..

any help is appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I use the Nova slultra - very bright, slim. I'm very impressed and they are cheap in cost.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

The tir3's are very bright....that's all i can really answer for you out of your questions!!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Beware of the LED's. The reason they last so long and use so little juice is because they don't create heat so they in turn will not melt the snow off of them rendering them useless in a lot of different weather events.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I have the code 3 3 up optix in my grille of my truck. WOW! Is all I can say. Those are very bright. They are a little more than the tir 3's but they are just as bright. I paid $99.99 for mine, each, or something like that. Check with lshlights.net or sirennet.com.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

TazLandscapes;396555 said:


> I own a Snowex Vmaxx8500 Sander and i want to put a couple of led flashers on the back of it.I have heard good things about the whelen tir3 lights but i do not know how bright they are or what type of mount to use. on the back.
> 
> http://www.centralparts.com/ProductDetails15994.aspx
> 
> ...


Hi Mike
I install a set on my Snowex 8000. I used the Whelen tir3 and had good luck with them. I would use them again, as a mater of fact I will be installing a set on my new spreader this fall.

Regards Mike


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks alot for the help guys i will probably buy a set in the next few weeks..Is there a special mount that you have to use.and I want to put these on a quick connect like a 4 wire trailer plug will some thing like that work or should i use something else..

thanks Again
Mike xysport :waving:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

TazLandscapes;396697 said:


> thanks alot for the help guys i will probably buy a set in the next few weeks..Is there a special mount that you have to use.and I want to put these on a quick connect like a 4 wire trailer plug will some thing like that work or should i use something else..
> 
> thanks Again
> Mike xysport :waving:


Hi Mike
I had mine wired to a packard weatherproof conector. I would put the spreader in the bed, and just plug in the power connection. I had both my TIRs and work lights wired up and mounted on the spreader frame.

Regards Mike


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Thanks alot Flykelly for the help is there a website out there that i can find those weatherproof connectors.I have liikde every where and cannot find them.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

TazLandscapes;396832 said:


> Hey Thanks alot Flykelly for the help is there a website out there that i can find those weatherproof connectors.I have liikde every where and cannot find them.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike


Yes there is a website. It happens to be close to but they do ship them.
www.electerm.com/packard.html

1-800-549-2257

Regards Mike


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Big Dog D;396574 said:


> Beware of the LED's. The reason they last so long and use so little juice is because they don't create heat so they in turn will not melt the snow off of them rendering them useless in a lot of different weather events.


Good point. This would have been my first season with the led light bar. I've seen them on cop cars and village trucks for years now - they must somehow get by with the winter build up issue. However, I did contact Code 3 and this is their response.....

"..._The LED's do emit a certain amount of heat, but nothing like a standard rotator module. As for snow accumulation, they are at the mercy of certain acts of nature beyond our control.

Regards, 
[name with held]

ode 3, Product Service Representative (Technical Service)
[email protected]
(314) 426-2700, Extension 1905
FAX (314) 429-2962
Technical Service Direct Line (314) 996-2800_....."

As an experiment I've been playing with and researching different ideas for defrosting the lightbar. So, far the only workable and cheap idea is actually to fit two amber turn signal bulbs into the case to generate heat. It looks fine and fits - so far, it does raise the temp and there appears to be no issues with the led's. However, if anyone has an idea I would be interested in hearing it.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Scott
Snow build up on a LED light is not a problem. I have a show me led bar on my truck for two years now, and the only time I have had to remove the snow is when I first head out. Even if you had to do it once or twice during a big storm it's not that big of a deal. I wouldn't let that stop me from buying a LED bar.

Regards Mike


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

scottL;396847 said:


> Good point. This would have been my first season with the led light bar. I've seen them on cop cars and village trucks for years now - they must somehow get by with the winter build up issue. However, I did contact Code 3 and this is their response.....
> 
> "..._The LED's do emit a certain amount of heat, but nothing like a standard rotator module. As for snow accumulation, they are at the mercy of certain acts of nature beyond our control.
> 
> ...


I tried the LED's on one of my sanders and they were horrible when it came to snowdust building up on them. I put them on to make it brighter and safer in storms and it had the exact opposite effect. Maybe the mini flasher ones are different but that's a lot of coin for maybe.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah I would just go and dust off the top of the truk when you first head out and then every now and then I would check it. You know when you get out to streach and what not, take a leak and stuff.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I use the 911EP LED Stars on the back of mine. Work great and a pair is about $100.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Leds*

Whelen has some of the best LEDs out there in terms of lights for the back of oyur sander go with linear leds not directional, the linears are more visable from side angles and are just as bright, some of the coolest lights i have seen latley are made by Lightning-X, there extreme series is awsome. http://www.lightningxproducts.com/


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I spray Fluid Film on a rag and wipe down all my light lenses (Except for headlights).

Keeps the snow from sticking for the most part.


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey gmcsierra1500. I like those Lightning X Products. I am going to get there corner strobes setup in a couple weeks.I seen them at a lighting dealer up here and they are bright.

Mike


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Nova strobe and led's. This is what I have used and never a fault. I also use rainX on the lightbars - it seems to help.


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

I have whelen LIN 3 on my backrack. Here is a vid to show you about how bright they are. I got them from sirennet.com for like $53 a piece.


----------



## DakotaDarron (Nov 15, 2008)

check these puppies out ... cheap and a quality light ... i like them alot!!!!!!

http://www.speedtechlights.com/product_detail.php?catid=2&id=11


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.whelen.com//_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=145

here are the tir3s they have a metal flange mount that u can buy to surfacwe mount them to the sander. my buddy has them on his sander and so do the town trucks. they look nice and if u mount them high they dont get covered with snow bad.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

if you haven't found a source for them yet....or a source for the weatherproof connections 




e-mail me


----------

